# New to Leak Detection?



## cityplumbing (Jun 12, 2010)

Just bought a General LE leak detector it comes with a valve to attach to a hose bib and compressor to increase the pressure in a system to be able to hear the leak better it says not to exceed 10 psi above the static pressure. My question is do you think its safe on plastic considering they say not to test with air? But does the combination of air pressure and water pressure change things?


----------



## Protech (Sep 22, 2008)

cityplumbing said:


> Just bought a General LE leak detector it comes with a valve to attach to a hose bib and compressor to increase the pressure in a system to be able to hear the leak better it says not to exceed 10 psi above the static pressure. My question is do you think its safe on plastic considering they say not to test with air? But does the combination of air pressure and water pressure change things?


Do you get a lot of slab leaks down there?


----------



## cityplumbing (Jun 12, 2010)

Protech said:


> Do you get a lot of slab leaks down there?


Yea I have gotten a few calls but turned them down because I had no equiptment. I don't like throwing money away like that so I decided to buy one nothing fancy the water lines are ran a foot under ground around here.. Your north west of me.. What about you slab leaks also?


----------



## Redwood (Sep 8, 2008)

cityplumbing said:


> Your north west of me.. What about you slab leaks also?


Protech be the Slab Leak King of Central Florida.... :thumbup:


----------



## cityplumbing (Jun 12, 2010)

Really is that right? I dont blame him the last call I got I gave it to a company I use for detection he charged them 450 found the leak chipped the driveway dug a foot down put some clamp on the line as a temp fix and left.. I went back and gave them a price to replace the line and they told me they couldnt afford it so I made nothing.. That was my last straw I went out and bought this thing it just came in so I was toying with it last night...


----------



## plbgbiz (Aug 27, 2010)

Not so much for the increased pressure as it is to have air bubbles coming out. The air bubbles are louder.


----------



## cityplumbing (Jun 12, 2010)

plbgbiz said:


> Not so much for the increased pressure as it is to have air bubbles coming out. The air bubbles are louder.


I understand, I didnt look at it that way.. Thank you..


----------



## Redwood (Sep 8, 2008)

cityplumbing said:


> I went out and bought this thing it just came in so I was toying with it last night...


Have you drilled any holes in your water supply line with a #80 drill yet? :laughing:


----------



## cityplumbing (Jun 12, 2010)

Redwood said:


> Have you drilled any holes in your water supply line with a #80 drill yet? :laughing:


lol, no but my wife was wondering what i was doing walking around the house with headphones and a wand in my hand turning faucets on and off.. :laughing:


----------



## Redwood (Sep 8, 2008)

Hey, there is an idea...:whistling2:

Dig a 40' long trench, and put a 10' long piece of pvc with a hole or, 2 in it, fed by a garden hose, in the trench and cover it back over...

Have someone else place it in the trench and cover it over....

Practice time!


----------



## cityplumbing (Jun 12, 2010)

That would work.. You going to dig it for me Ill buy you a six pack..:thumbsup:


----------



## Redwood (Sep 8, 2008)

cityplumbing said:


> That would work.. You going to dig it for me Ill buy you a six pack..:thumbsup:


I heard that Florida sugar sand was easy digging and your water supply lines are so shallow all you have to do is drag your heel on the ground to make the trench..... :laughing:


----------



## plbgbiz (Aug 27, 2010)

Redwood said:


> Hey, there is an idea...:whistling2:
> 
> Dig a 40' long trench, and put a 10' long piece of pvc with a hole or, 2 in it, fed by a garden hose, in the trench and cover it back over...
> 
> ...


That would be good practice since leaks in excavated soil without a hard surface (slab) are some of the most difficult to pinpoint.


----------



## stillaround (Mar 11, 2009)

Slab leak location can be a challenge...different flooring all over,...a lot of resonance, those seem to take a lot longer...


----------



## cityplumbing (Jun 12, 2010)

Does anyone have any tips or tricks they want to share?


----------



## cityplumbing (Jun 12, 2010)

Redwood said:


> I heard that Florida sugar sand was easy digging and your water supply lines are so shallow all you have to do is drag your heel on the ground to make the trench..... :laughing:
> 
> Majority is sugar sand but Ive dug in areas where theres shell and rock mixed in. But there all shallow a foot or so..


----------



## stillaround (Mar 11, 2009)

PM Protech


----------



## Protech (Sep 22, 2008)

cityplumbing said:


> Does anyone have any tips or tricks they want to share?


Not on a public forum. PM me and I'll give you a quick run down.


----------



## Plumberman (Jul 7, 2008)

cityplumbing said:


> Does anyone have any tips or tricks they want to share?


Like Protech said hit him up in a PM

He helped me on one a couple of years back... Jam up with leak location and re route!


----------



## chrishanson (Jul 19, 2011)

Hi! How will i know if my faucet has leak? What would be the first thing to do? I wish there's a plumber I could call everytime I need the plumbing service.


----------



## Plumberman (Jul 7, 2008)

Chris Hanson is that you?

Man, a celeb

Just call those stand up dudes you aired on your show a couple of months ago and I bet they can hook you up for a hellofa price.


----------



## Redwood (Sep 8, 2008)

Plumberman said:


> Just call those stand up dudes you aired on your show a couple of months ago and I bet they can hook you up for a hellofa price.


All the best ones can be found on CraigsList...

Just make sure it says "Unlicensed" :laughing:

That way you know you are saving money!


----------



## Plumberman (Jul 7, 2008)

Redwood said:


> All the best ones can be found on CraigsList...
> 
> Just make sure it says "Unlicensed" :laughing:
> 
> That way you know you are saving money!


Yes!


----------



## Epox (Sep 19, 2010)

Redwood said:


> All the best ones can be found on CraigsList...
> 
> Just make sure it says "Unlicensed" :laughing:
> 
> That way you know you are saving money!


Thier warrantys are hard to beat too.:thumbsup:


----------



## Epox (Sep 19, 2010)

*I stepped up.*

I'm oldschool (no pun intended). But today I ordered a Gen-Ear LE leak detector. I decided to step up my game electronically. I have a good leak issue to try it out on too but would appreciate any tips from plumbing brethren as I know many are aces at electronically locating leaks. My upcoming job has apprx. 250 feet yard line, over head copper in house. Owner is on vacation overseas and I have till the 15th of Nov. I have the Navitrac .


----------

